# Deloading Week



## Georgia (Jan 8, 2013)

After taking around 1-1/2 weeks off from the gym for the holidays...I came back eager to work out and when I started to lift the weight that I could usually do 4-6 times I was doing 8-12 times and heavier weight.

This is the second time I've taken a week off and came back stronger and doing for weight for more reps.

TR called it 'deloading' and after a quick search a lot of people recommend it to allow the joints and muscles to recover so you may come back stronger and healthier.

Does anyone do 3 on 1 off?

Article: http://jasonferruggia.com/how-to-deload-properly-and-why-its-so-important/


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 8, 2013)

It's to give your CNS a rest, your muscles are not fatigue it's your CNS that is but people think it's overtraining and muscle when indeed it's CNS fatigue.


----------



## SAD (Jan 8, 2013)

I will preface this by saying that I'm still learning and adapting my program to include periodization instead of deloading.  If you're not familiar with Mike Tuscherer, he is an incredibly smart guy/coach who also happens to be, IMO, the greatest raw all-natural powerlifter of all time.  Here's a link to an article where he talks about overtraining.  Please read the whole thing because there is gold in it.  You can just google his name and see dozens of articles by him that touch on "overtraining".

http://www.jtsstrength.com/articles/2012/12/20/you-are-not-overtrained/


----------



## DF (Jan 8, 2013)

I deloaded this morning to some midget porn.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 8, 2013)

Allegedly, the conjugate system never requires a deload... I don't see how. That dynamic work beats the hell out of you...

I prefer periodized programs over linear progression, but still find deloads to be a necessary evil. I always come back stronger from them though so as crazy as they make me, I still do it.


----------



## Jada (Jan 8, 2013)

Sad and Georgia thanks for the articles, alot of good info


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 10, 2013)

Very interesting stuff gents...Thanks as well....I didnt take time off over the holidays but did lift easier and lighter just to give myself a break and to rest my forearm tendonitis.  Been back at it since last week and had some of my best workouts since then....feel great, recovery quicker, far more motivated and refreshed and weights up (some considerably).  Deloading huh?????


----------

